# Nice Ki-61 Hien



## Colin1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice indeed
right up there with Wayne's A7M1, they'd look damn impressive side by side

Large Scale Planes - LSP


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2009)

A real Beaut....thanks Colin!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 6, 2009)

Now that's one good lookin' plane!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, really beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Yes, really beautiful.
> Thanks for sharing.


Shinpachi
on the flaps
what does 'na mu hu' on the left wing and the same in reverse on the right wing mean?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh, Colin1. You can read Katakana letters

The "Hu Mu Na" means "Don't step."

Hu Mu is 'step'. Na is 'don't'.

The Na is used like follows -
Yu Ku Na = Don't go.
Ku Ru Na = Don't come.
Su Ru Na = Don't do.

Thank you


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmm curious
why is it written in the gaijin kana?
On one wing, it must read backwards...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 10, 2009)

Katakana is easy to read.
It is good for warning purpose.

We tend to think the symmetrical lettering is beautiful to see.

Translation of the image
"ecuas ayamaY
puhctek otamoT
Yamaya"


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent model!


----------

